
Ask HN: What tools do you use everyday that make your life easier? - pawanrawal
I love using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i3wm.org&#x2F; as my tiling window manager and would not be able to go back to Mac because of lack of a good window manager.<p>I also love 1password.com as it makes managing secure passwords a breeze.<p>Are there any other tools which you absolutely love and would recommend?
======
justme00
I use Linked Helper & Follow Liker :)

